
TikTok and the Great Firewall of America - yogthos
https://www.coindesk.com/tiktok-and-the-great-firewall-of-america
======
tellarin
I'll now need a new VPN to access sites _in_ China, just as I do to access
sites outside of it...

------
nullc
Great firewall?

My expectation is that our lovely centrally backdoored cellphone platforms
will forcefully uninstall the app on command.

No need for any firewall.

------
desi_ninja
to be honest, I will not start talking about the so called firewall of America
as long as extreme examples like Chinese firewalls exist. Everything pales in
comparison. you want to object to this , ok fine but there is a monster size
censorship of Chinese firewalls that should consume 90% of any censorship and
firewall discussion

------
coeneedell
I like how this article claims not to be whataboutism, and then proceeds to go
"but whatabout american companies"

Like I'm on board with the fact that if we're going to be "protecting the
privacy of American citizens" we need to protect our privacy from American
companies and also the government as well.

This article doesn't really make that argument though, it says "(this) won't
be solved by putting more data in the hands of US companies" but doesn't make
the argument that this is what banning tiktok does.

~~~
yogthos
That's precisely the argument the article is making. It talks about the fact
that US companies are just as bad, and worse than TikTok, so moving data from
TikTok to a US company doesn't actually help anything.

------
zalkota
China is a modern day Nazi Germany.

~~~
yogthos
I think you misspelled USA there

